# [Regular Season Game 65] Houston Rockets at Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(41-23)/(40-24)*


When/Where:
*Monday, March 9, 9:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Billups / Jones / Anthony / Martin / Nene*


_*Preview*_


> Heading into last month's All-Star break, it appeared the Denver Nuggets would easily make the postseason, while the Houston Rockets would be in the mix for one of the Western Conference's final playoff spots. Since then, those scenarios have been reversed.
> 
> The Rockets look for their 10th win in 12 games since the break Monday night when they visit the slumping Nuggets, who are trying to avoid losing for the eighth time in 12 games.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Denver is struggling to slow down its opponents, allowing an average of 102.5 points since the break after giving up an average of 95.9 in its previous 11.


Good to know. I hope our speed at the PG will be the difference. If our PG's can match Billup's output and we can slow down Melo and or JR Smith then we should get a much needed win on the road and make things more interesting in the playoff race for the 3rd and 4th seeds.

Go Rockets!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game is the beginning of a tough stretch ahead.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd like to see Mutombo in this game. Too many white jerseys in the paint.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the rockets need to win one of these big road games going into the playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

12 pt lead :clap:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shane is OFF from 3 point land this month (or since the AS break).


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please, no 4th quarter breakdown.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

They need to practice FT, 13-25 not good.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

mtlk said:


> They need to practice FT, 13-25 not good.


They're just exhausted.

We need Yao back after this timeout.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Futher Mucker


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

dont blow it please for the sake of the Houston Rockets


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It is almost impossible to Watch a Rockets in 4th.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao going to work


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant believe this Yao. My goodness why go for that foul...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yao fouls out on the dumbest foul ever.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****! Yao fouled out. What the hell was he trying to do?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That foul out is going to kill us


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> That foul out is going to kill us


rockets have a big enough lead that it shouldn't matter. blowing this game even without yao would be horrible.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YAO if you want to foul out, do it with style, knock the guy out.:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

**** both missed... wtf


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bad foul by scola to give more free throws. have to just let them get the rebound so time comes off the clock.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

and scola fouls out. 2 more free throws.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> rockets have a big enough lead that it shouldn't matter. blowing this game even without yao would be horrible.


Damn it... Not looking good. Too many given FT's

Where was that 6th foul on Scola? Nene had his arm in front of him....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

can't let hayes touch the ball or it will be an instant foul.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need a basket BAD


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Battier!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shane for threeeeeeee!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, Scola's out,who's next.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

battier for 3. as long as we cut out the dumb fouls, that should be enough.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF always watch the inbound passer


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rockets are trying to make this game as hard as possible to win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please play some D.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Argh!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wtf is up with out Free throws!?!!?!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

have to make free throws. what the ****?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That ladies and gentleman is why I love Chuck Hayes


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn what a save.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Need to get some FT's now. Denver has no timeouts.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chuck Hayes should make the top 10 for that save.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you god we won!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Phew...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We must have been trying to throw the game. What a save by Chuck Hayes.

Yao with the dumbest foul I ever seen in all of basketball. Too many missed FT's.

I'll gladly take this win though. Hornets lost tonight and Lakers playing the Blazers. We play Lakers next so we could use this lil separation.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, that was too close for me...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> We must have been trying to throw the game. What a save by Chuck Hayes.
> 
> Yao with the dumbest foul I ever seen in all of basketball. Too many missed FT's.
> 
> I'll gladly take this win though. Hornets lost tonight and Lakers playing the Blazers. We play Lakers next so we could use this lil separation.


blazers are blowing out the lakers. portland doesn't lose at home.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

holy ****, I didnt expect a 30 point blow out...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

looks like odom is going to miss the game against the rockets. ariza fouled rudy fernandez hard on a break away and was ejected and then roy got in ariza's face and there was some shoving by both teams and odom jumped up off the bench and got in roy's face.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> blazers are blowing out the lakers. portland doesn't lose at home.


I didn't even know the game had started. We don't change clocks out here and I thought the game was starting at 11:30(my local time)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It sucks to see how if we made 50% those missed FTs, we would have won with comfort. We really need to learn how to close out games. It's not going to be as easy in the playoffs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

UGLY game.
GREAT win.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> It sucks to see how if we made 50% those missed FTs, we would have won with comfort. We really need to learn how to close out games. It's not going to be as easy in the playoffs.


I call it a good win. With all those missed FT's we had no business winning the game or much less blowing them out as we were, all that and Yao was wreaking havoc by the rim causing numerous missed layups only to have the dumbest foul in league history to get DQ.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 97, Denver 95*
> 
> A day after complaining about Denver's defense, I didn't like their offense in this loss. Huge gobs of hat-tipping to the Houston defense, they worked for what they wanted and they got what they wanted, but Denver just went one-on-one way too much for my tastes.
> 
> ...


BDL: Behind The Box Score


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I was recording the game because I got home late. When I got home I started watching and something told me to stop watching and go record the post game show after. Glad I did or I would've missed the last 54 seconds.

In addition to Chuck making that critical save, I have to say BRAVO to the referees for not screwing the Rockets and making Chuck shoot free throws. GREAT no call! That no call makes up for the rapping Yao took tonight. :clap:

Artest hit the nail on the head in saying after the game that this team needs to continue to work on closing out games. I do love the aggressiveness of this team. Despite all the missed free throws this team has been getting to the line alot in the past few games which has also helped us build the leads we have had going into the final quarter.

Execution down the stretch in the regular season and figuring out how to close out games will be key to this team's success in the playoffs. eace:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy - LOL considering how everyone was shooting not sure Chuck would have done a worse job at the free throw line.

Its a great win hopefully we can keep it up and head towards the 2 seed. We are still a good chance of finishing out of the 8. 

I am feeling better and better about this team. I would have loved a fit TMAC to add to this team.........

PS Lowry is a talent, I wouldnt sleep on him.


----------

